# Baby Barred Owl



## pdsniper (Apr 30, 2012)

It's been a while since I have had time to post but I finally got some time to do some pictures took this one in the woods close to my house


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2012)

Awww he's so cute!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 30, 2012)

Great capture!
Welcome back sir - missed your pics around here - they are always very interesting!


----------



## cornpile (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome shot in natural surroundings


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 30, 2012)

Very neat! Great capture too. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## quinn (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice find and welcome back!


----------



## leo (May 1, 2012)

Neat shot


----------



## BuckMKII (May 1, 2012)

Great captures.


----------



## Hoss (May 1, 2012)

Owls are great photo subjects.  Fine shots of this one.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (May 1, 2012)

What a treat!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bucky T (May 1, 2012)

Fantastic Pic!


----------



## kathy1959 (Jun 17, 2012)

awesome pics...


----------



## Marilee (Jun 17, 2012)

I love owls!  They're beautiful creatures!  The pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice Capture!!!


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Jun 18, 2012)

awwww


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome capture.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 18, 2012)

Sweeet shots pdsniper keep us updated


----------



## Alicyn (Jun 20, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## kathy1959 (Jul 3, 2012)

adorable...


----------

